

How Long Does It Take To Build A Native Mobile App? - sadtaf
http://readwrite.com/2013/01/09/how-long-does-it-take-to-build-a-native-mobile-app-infographic#awesm=~oxKfkY6xmiXadj

======
mattstrayer
Infographic was a nice touch! Accurate article.

